# x67c Ice Machine on Craigslist - Grand Rapids



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/spo/1549776186.html

Thought Id pass this along, know lots of you guys have been looking.


----------



## triplehooked (Dec 26, 2004)

I owned one for three years......bought it when they first came out. Compared to my buddy's Fl-8 it sucks...........a lot of cool functions to play with, but Vexilar wins hands down for target separation and real time response. I sold mine for $125 btw........just a heads up for those considering one....


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

cbgale2 said:


> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/spo/1549776186.html
> 
> Thought Id pass this along, know lots of you guys have been looking.


Thanks for the heads up. I hope I got though in time.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

If there was any lagg that problem has long been fixed. I don't see how anything made within the last 10 years can be worse then the FL8 unless it was a first run of the Showdowns which had many problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

There is no lag, the x67c has what is called PSR (predictive strike recognition), basically it can tell a fish is going to bite before it even happens. It tells the future. :lol:

What is this lag claim that Vex owners talk about? I see my bait, I see a fish come up to my bait, there is always still a few seconds before the fish bites, Im still waiting for the bite everytime.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

triplehooked said:


> I owned one for three years......bought it when they first came out. Compared to my buddy's Fl-8 it sucks...........a lot of cool functions to play with, but Vexilar wins hands down for target separation and real time response. I sold mine for $125 btw........just a heads up for those considering one....


You never read the instructions did you.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

cbgale2 said:


> There is no lag, the x67c has what is called PSR (predictive strike recognition), basically it can tell a fish is going to bite before it even happens. It tells the future. :lol:
> 
> What is this lag claim that Vex owners talk about? I see my bait, I see a fish come up to my bait, there is always still a few seconds before the fish bites, Im still waiting for the bite everytime.


They need an excuse to justify spending so much $$ on an inferior unit. I can not believe people still buy FL8s.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

How much is the vex that has built in GPS?


----------



## triplehooked (Dec 26, 2004)

Fish next to a Vexilar and you will see exactly what I'm talking about. I thought the Lowrance was ok until I fished next to and then switched with my buddy's Fl-8. I also had problems in murky water.........now maybe there was a prob. with my puck from the factory, but I wasn't impressed. I did like all the menus available, especially the night feature. I also enjoyed extremely long battery life, but the target separation wasn't near as good as the Vex. no matter how much I adjusted the sensitivity. It would either not separate bait from fish, or blur into the bottom, even in split screen mode, which I also liked. To each their own, all I can say is there is a reason why Vexilar is top dog and Lowrance has dropped their prices on the x67.......just my two cents.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

cbgale2 said:


> What is this lag claim that Vex owners talk about?


Unfortunately for them, they really don't know what they are talking about. They are essentially the victims of a marketing campaign and don't understand the whole picture. Yes they've paid a few hundred dollars more for something that does a lot less. 

A lot of them are repeating what a misinformed vexialr sponsored "pro" said/says. Ask him details about any other sonar other than Vexilar and stutters and fumbles for an explanation. If he really was a sonar "guru" then he could tell you about the other brands...I kind of feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

triplehooked said:


> Fish next to a Vexilar and you will see exactly what I'm talking about. I thought the Lowrance was ok until I fished next to and then switched with my buddy's Fl-8. I also had problems in murky water.........now maybe there was a prob. with my puck from the factory, but I wasn't impressed. I did like all the menus available, especially the night feature. I also enjoyed extremely long battery life, but the target separation wasn't near as good as the Vex. no matter how much I adjusted the sensitivity. It would either not separate bait from fish, or blur into the bottom, even in split screen mode, which I also liked. To each their own, all I can say is there is a reason why Vexilar is top dog and Lowrance has dropped their prices on the x67.......just my two cents.


Its because you didn't set it up correctly.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

triplehooked said:


> Fish next to a Vexilar and you will see exactly what I'm talking about. I thought the Lowrance was ok until I fished next to and then switched with my buddy's Fl-8. I also had problems in murky water.........now maybe there was a prob. with my puck from the factory, but I wasn't impressed. I did like all the menus available, especially the night feature. I also enjoyed extremely long battery life, but the target separation wasn't near as good as the Vex. no matter how much I adjusted the sensitivity. It would either not separate bait from fish, or blur into the bottom, even in split screen mode, which I also liked. To each their own, all I can say is there is a reason why Vexilar is top dog and Lowrance has dropped their prices on the x67.......just my two cents.


When I had mine I put it side by side with a marcum to see this lagg I was hearing about. In the end I came to the conclusion that it is only vex guys that see this mysterious lag. Maybe vexilar uses some sort of mind reader and shows where the fish will be instead of where it is??? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## triplehooked (Dec 26, 2004)

Not set up correctly...... I highly doubt it. Where were you guys when I was trying to sell that p.o.s. on here a couple of years ago? It sat on the classifieds for two months before I could move it for $125, near 1/3 of what I paid for it. Have you owned a Vexilar.......or are YOU the one's who are brand biased? I could have cared less who it was made by, just wanted a decent sonar. Maybe I had a defective unit, all I know is that it didn't work as good as the competition. I find it interesting that you folks have to suggest that my competence of using simple electronic's is the reason of it not working correctly. There was no 'market campaign' that made my decision, just real world comparison. Btw.........you aren't hearing me stutter.... I tried it, didn't like it, end of story. There is no reason to attack someone's competency or intelligence due to an opinion on a piece of fishing gear. 
P.S. I haven't bought another fish finder.....that's one area you are correct....too expensive for an FL anything...


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

Just got back from picking it up. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## triplehooked (Dec 26, 2004)

Good fishing bjw...... I hope it treats you well.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I know I used my FL18 ultra pak for 4 full seasons and sold it and bought the X67.....best move I ever made......on my second season with the 67 and I'm just amazed everytime I take it out.....just love telling my fish finder what to do instead of just plopping the ducer in the hole and watching a bunch of flashing lights......... I wouldn't wish the 80s technology such as a vex on anyone.......


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

ih772 said:


> You never read the instructions did you.


People never read the instructions........just like their insurance policies.....


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

bjw said:


> Just got back from picking it up. Can't wait to try it out.


 
Good, glad one of us picked it up.


----------



## livintobefishin (Dec 1, 2009)

bjw said:


> Just got back from picking it up. Can't wait to try it out.


Well, lucky for you the kid didn't keep his word. Not pointing fingers at you by any means, but I was first!!!. Anyways, I did get ahold of him and he said he'd hold onto it for me to get it tomorrow, as circumstances didn't allow me to do it tonight. Well, I hope you enjoy it. In agreement with my cousin, I was going to buy the unit and he was going to pay me the same price for my FL-8 I have now :lol:. I thought I had struck gold, and he really wanted the Fl-8. I suppose the kid couldn't trust me on coming tomorrow anyways, but man, at least tell me that!!! Craigslist is like a woman, one day she treats you right, one day she doesn't!


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

livintobefishin said:


> Well, lucky for you the kid didn't keep his word. Not pointing fingers at you by any means, but I was first!!!. Anyways, I did get ahold of him and he said he'd hold onto it for me to get it tomorrow, as circumstances didn't allow me to do it tonight. Well, I hope you enjoy it. In agreement with my cousin, I was going to buy the unit and he was going to pay me the same price for my FL-8 I have now :lol:. I thought I had struck gold, and he really wanted the Fl-8. I suppose the kid couldn't trust me on coming tomorrow anyways, but man, at least tell me that!!! Craigslist is like a woman, one day she treats you right, one day she doesn't!


Livin... if I find another one I'll PM it to you before I post it, give ya a head start. 
Had a shanty sold out from under me awhile back. Two days later I found one in town, better shanty for the same price. I was not happy at first, but it all worked out in the end.


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

livintobefishin said:


> Well, lucky for you the kid didn't keep his word. Not pointing fingers at you by any means, but I was first!!!. Anyways, I did get ahold of him and he said he'd hold onto it for me to get it tomorrow, as circumstances didn't allow me to do it tonight. Well, I hope you enjoy it. In agreement with my cousin, I was going to buy the unit and he was going to pay me the same price for my FL-8 I have now :lol:. I thought I had struck gold, and he really wanted the Fl-8. I suppose the kid couldn't trust me on coming tomorrow anyways, but man, at least tell me that!!! Craigslist is like a woman, one day she treats you right, one day she doesn't!


Boy, that sucks. I understand why you would be upset. But I'm still happy I got it. It is in prefect condition. Keep on searching.

Good luck, Brian


----------



## Strike1st (Jan 15, 2009)

No issues here...just make a few minor adjustments...x67c rocks


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

if any one is still looking for them, i have found a few websites that still have them. . most at 299, but a couple at 274. . PM me if you want and ill fill ya in. .


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

Went from a flasher to X67C Ice Machine and will never go back. I did some fine tuning yesterday on the Saginaw river and was able to pick up everything on the bottom.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

triplehooked said:


> Not set up correctly...... I highly doubt it. .........you aren't hearing me stutter.... I tried it, didn't like it, end of story. *There is no reason to attack someone's competency or intelligence due to an opinion on a piece of fishing gear. *
> P.S. I haven't bought another fish finder.....that's one area you are correct....too expensive for an FL anything...


Ian and the rest of the board members here are simply stating the facts - for an X67 to perform optimally , it must be shifted and RUN in full out chart manual mode with all the 'goodies' turned off. I got a helluva deal on an FL12 a few years ago , and I sold it for a small profit as it just doesn't compare to the machine I run on ice , an LMS332c which is about 5 years old now.
The X67 is a computerized device and it has all sorts of filtering & DSP functions that run "in the background"...
I've been using Sonar for over 25 years and I started with a Ray Jeff flasher , *I DID NOT just fall off the turnip truck last night.*
:coolgleam
There's a few buddies here that used to own the Vexilar sounders , yep they are simple good little machines - but they approximate the same adjust - ability as a 2 slice toaster. Most folks will never take the time to learn a more complicated device - I spend a lot of time in 50 FOW and I can see if ONE of my spikes has been taken off a #2 Swedish Pimple by a Perch...
In the same depth of water most FL8 owners would have one hell of a time deciphering which range they were in and be confused to the ACTUAL water depth , plus you just can't see as much detail , whether the "FLxx model " has zoom or not.
No need to get defensive , our friends are just speaking the facts , and I'd bet nearly any one of us here would likely invite you to see first hand what a properly tuned machine can do on the ice.
:SHOCKED:

Robert


----------



## Walleye Coyote (Apr 23, 2008)

the problem of lag you are talking about may be some sort of malfunction linked to the battery / wiring etc.. thats what i heard. as for me i own a fl12 and have no problem such as this . i love my vex, glad i bought it cuz it basically is my bait as well as my sonar. i wouldn't probably fish without a live sonar from now on!


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Ya Know guys, every brand has LEMMONS, Lowrance is no exception to that RULE!
Another interesting rule is let the bugs get worked out of a new high tech device befor you go All-IN eh!
I dont believe anyone meant to bash on anyone or suggest anyone is incompetent, But as was posted earlier, not all of us read up on HOW IT WORKS and when that happens said PPL dont get 100% performance and think w.e. is junk!
Ive seen X67c's on Ebay, most do NOT come with an Ice ducer, but thats what $70 more to spend!
Good luck 
If you cant read an X67 you may be a (incompetent) *******! kidding, kidding!



BD


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

love my 67. like sfw said, i can see everything. even tell when my bait is gone. just have to play with the colorline and sensitivity for different depths. If yours didn't work in murky water - i'd say you had a dud of a transducer or something. Water clarity shouldn't have any bearing on signal quality. On good clear ice, i can shoot mine right through the ice without even drilling a hole.


----------



## triplehooked (Dec 26, 2004)

I loved all of the options that my x67 had. It offered tons of variability and sensitivity adjustments. I purchased one of the first one's available on the market in this area......picked up the first one Al a Bob's had in stock. The military grade lcds (-25 capability), flasher option, and ice machine option with split screen, and no moving parts were the clincher for me. It wouldn't give me decent target separation and miffed up in cloudy lakes and on the Sag. river no matter how I set the parameters. That is why I sold it so cheap. It very well could have been a bad transducer, hard to tell...... If I spot one on the ice I'll have to see if it performs any better than mine did.


----------

